# agx vs. koni



## 200silvia (Jun 12, 2002)

I need peoples opinions on whether the kyg agx's or the koni specials are the better performing shock/strut.


----------



## Geo (Apr 30, 2002)

Well, when you say Koni specials, I assume you are talking about the usual off-the shelf models. You're going to have a hard time finding people who have tried both.

I will say that I've ridden in AGX equipped cars and a car equipped with Motivational coilovers (modified Koni inserts) and the Motivationals were far and away the best street set-up I've experienced for ride. I'm really impressed.

You also didn't mention springs or spring rates. I have AGX in my G20 and with (relatively low) 275/200 rates, I think the AGX are marginal. Then again, we have them on our B13 SE-R SCCA ITS race car and they are marginal there, but with much higher 450/400 rates. My opinion is the AGX are good for the money, but not my personal first choice. I got them for my G20 because I got a killer cheap deal on a barely used set. Otherwise, I'd have some sort of Konis in it.


----------



## 98sr20ve (Oct 6, 2002)

I have Koni's and all my friends have AGX's. My car is far more comfortable then the AGX's. Plus if you do decide to go coilover the Koni's will accept the custom perch's for the coilover sleeves that are much nicer then the AGX's. Losing the external adjustment is a big loss though so it is a little bit of a toss up.


----------



## hpro123 (Apr 30, 2002)

*Best price for Red KONI Inserts in the States??*

As per title above.
What is the actual best price people have seen for all 4 of Koni red inserts for B13?

Chris


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2002)

Konis are by far the best...if you contact Shawn at www.iptech.tv, he may be able to get them for you. he has really goo prices, but you can allways try tirerack or a local speed shop


----------

